# New Australian Tarantula - The Rattle Snake Tarantula



## PhilK (Apr 12, 2008)

Only one specimen known of at the moment but check out this video on YouTube. Can't wait for these guys to become available if they ever do!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b__utY2W1Jg


----------



## jukahman (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG...are these tarantulas available now?waw...:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## PhilK (Apr 12, 2008)

They're Australian tarantulas, so you guys won't get them for ages if ever.

If you read my original post you'd see I said there is only the one specimen at the moment.

No prizes for guessing why it's called the rattle snake T!


----------



## Randolph XX() (Apr 12, 2008)

wat's the latin name?which Genus is it?


----------



## von_z (Apr 12, 2008)

This is at least the third time this link has been posted in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 12, 2008)

von_z said:


> This is at least the third time this link has been posted in the past 3 weeks.


Sorry mate I haven't been on in ages, and a quick search of "rattle" didn't turn anything up.

As for the genus, nothing has been published, but it is likely a new genus. This page will tell you more: http://theata.org/forum/index.php?topic=1249.0


----------



## Skullptor (Apr 12, 2008)

*Swifts* has about 5 different Australian spiders that stidulate.
I believe the genus is PHLOGIOUS. At least that is what the Aussie T's at swifts are labeled as.


----------



## Snakeguybuffalo (Apr 12, 2008)

forensics said:


> *Swifts* has about 5 different Australian spiders that stidulate.
> I believe the genus is PHLOGIOUS. At least that is what the Aussie T's at swifts are labeled as.


Good call.  The whistling spiders I believe.  More potent venom than normal too (like everything else in australia...snakes, jellyfish, funnel web spiders, etc lol)  I can't wait to take a trip down under.  The fiance is terrified tho, probably wont come with me.


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 12, 2008)

more potent venom??? where did you read that???


----------



## spartybassoon (Apr 12, 2008)

I think he meant that Australian T's have more potent a venom than, say, avics.  I have read several times on here about Aussie T's being able to kill dogs with their venom.  Now, whether that's true, I do not know...but I would just as soon not take any chances


----------



## opticle (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Spartybasson,

yep i'm pretty sure i read somewhere too they can kill a dog in 5minutes. i don't know if this is true that is just based on what i've read. but also, somewhere i read that someone had puppies and there was a spider in the basket the puppies were in killing them. I think out of 7 puppies only 2 suvived. oh yes and they later found out that it was and Australian tarantula.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Apr 13, 2008)

opticle said:


> Hey Spartybasson,
> 
> yep i'm pretty sure i read somewhere too they can kill a dog in 5minutes. i don't know if this is true that is just based on what i've read. but also, somewhere i read that someone had puppies and there was a spider in the basket the puppies were in killing them. I think out of 7 puppies only 2 suvived. oh yes and they later found out that it was and Australian tarantula.


Sounds like a bag of poo.


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 13, 2008)

ummm i'd be interested in the potency aspect but like many and i say this loosely, "deadly species" there are many exaggerations to the facts...i'd be more worried about the ants in Australia, then i would ever be of the T's and spiders.....yet i would like to hear what steve n. thinks

wayne


----------



## Randolph XX() (Apr 13, 2008)

well, just think about it

if it's that potent, it doesn't have to rattle out this loud


----------



## Skullptor (Apr 13, 2008)

Randolph XX() said:


> well, just think about it
> 
> if it's that potent, it doesn't have to rattle out this loud


Using that logic. A rattlesnake isn't that potent then. The stidulation is telling you watch out! I got the fire inside!


----------



## Randolph XX() (Apr 13, 2008)

well, u can stuff words in my mouth, but the fact is it is not as potent as taipans and mambas
N.american hots are not so hots compare to old world hotties


----------



## spartybassoon (Apr 13, 2008)

For sick4x4

Here is where I saw something about them being able to kill dogs.  Like I said before, though, it's not necessarily true or false.  Since I do not know for certain, I am just pointing out one such thread where that idea of dog killing T's has been discussed.


----------



## von_z (Apr 13, 2008)

Randolph XX() said:


> well, u can stuff words in my mouth, but the fact is it is not as potent as taipans and mambas
> N.american hots are not so hots compare to old world hotties


What are you babbling about???


----------



## UrbanJungles (Apr 13, 2008)

These will be arriving in the US soon...


----------



## Lucara (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds like a blondi with an accent =P.


----------



## David Burns (Apr 13, 2008)

Snakeguybuffalo said:


> More potent venom than normal too


If you have a source that has rated the potency of Tarantula venoms, classed by Genus/species, I would be interested.  If you could please refer us to your source info, it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## hamfoto (Apr 13, 2008)

Folks...yes, there is a paper out there based on some research of the effects of Australian theraphosid venom and the reactions of humans and canines to it.  It was a small sample size but the canines had 100% fatality where the humans just experienced pain and discomfort (like you would expect from an Old World T).

Isbister, G. K., Seymour, J. E., Gray, M. R., and Raven, R. J. 2003. Bites by spiders of the family Theraphosidae in humans and canines. _Toxicon_. 41: 519-524.

Chris


----------



## syndicate (Apr 13, 2008)

AUSTRALIA'S TARANTULA OR WHISTLING SPIDERS
Family Theraphosidae

Robert J. Raven, Queensland Museum

this article here mentions there effects of there venom

http://www.uq.edu.au/~xxrraven/therres.html




> TOXICITY
> 
> The fangs of Selenocosmia vie with some snakes for length and stretch. The venom quantity delivered is quite extensive and I have personally seen a jet of venom spray upward several (10-15) centimetres from the spider enraged by an imperfect regenerated leg joint. The worst human reaction to the bite of Selenocosmia is 6 hours of vomiting. At the least, I would expect two deep cuts with a strong potential for infection. Dogs and cats, however, fare far worse. Death usually occurs within 30 minutes.
> 
> Copyright Queensland Museum, 2000


----------



## syndicate (Apr 13, 2008)

sick4x4 said:


> i'd be more worried about the ants in Australia, then i would ever be of the T's and spiders


so your saying you'd rather get stung by an ant then bit by a Sydney funnel web :X


----------



## David Burns (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

I thought a Tarantula had to be classified before it could be legally exported from Australia?


----------



## Nerri1029 (Apr 13, 2008)

hamfoto said:


> Folks...yes, there is a paper out there based on some research of the effects of Australian theraphosid venom and the reactions of humans and canines to it.  It was a small sample size but the canines had 100% fatality where the humans just experienced pain and discomfort (like you would expect from an Old World T).
> 
> Isbister, G. K., Seymour, J. E., Gray, M. R., and Raven, R. J. 2003. Bites by spiders of the family Theraphosidae in humans and canines. _Toxicon_. 41: 519-524.
> 
> Chris



You beat me to it.


----------



## josh_r (Apr 13, 2008)

that is one of the coolest stridulations ive heard from a T. very odd.


----------



## lychas (Apr 13, 2008)

This is a brand new genus so at the moment all we know it by is "rattle snake T" It should be available to you guys at some stage but we have to get them to 2nd gen captive bred before export is allowed. The guy who owns this T is a member here, i think its "tropicaltarantula's" or something along those lines


----------



## penny'smom (Apr 13, 2008)

"I have personally seen a jet of venom spray upward several (10-15) centimetres from the spider _enraged by an imperfect regenerated leg joint_."

I pulled this from the quote syndicate gave.  I find it rather amusing that a T can be enraged by a bad regeneration, to the point of spitting venom. :?


----------



## Nich (Apr 13, 2008)

I find it amusing that so many like to antagonise. Seriously, funny how the previous threads went nearly unoticed, yet debate threads explode. This is really something unique and new, yet so many just fixate on the posts of ther rather than making thier own statements......:?  I hope to hear more of this new genus and less corrections to peoples opinions.....


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 13, 2008)

penny'smom said:


> "I have personally seen a jet of venom spray upward several (10-15) centimetres from the spider _enraged by an imperfect regenerated leg joint_."
> 
> I pulled this from the quote syndicate gave.  I find it rather amusing that a T can be enraged by a bad regeneration, to the point of spitting venom. :?


I find it interesting that a T can be enraged period lol


----------



## dtknow (Apr 13, 2008)

Interesting on the fact that the venom seems really bad for dogs/cats. Has anyone heard of a pokie biting a dog or cat?

Also, do the other Phlogius stridulate?


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 13, 2008)

syndicate said:


> so your saying you'd rather get stung by an ant then bit by a Sydney funnel web :X


yep..the ants especially one species is more dangerous then most of the inverts in Australia...the funnel web though venomous, i still have a better chance of recovering from then that ant.....


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 13, 2008)

heres a link thats kinda interesting...most healthy adults with proper medical attention will rarely die from envenomations from the most venomous of insects....the ants i guess because your in more frequent contact with but again the rules apply...

http://www.usyd.edu.au/anaes/venom/spiders.html


----------



## DrAce (Apr 14, 2008)

While no expert in Australian taxonomy, why do we think this is a new species/genus?

It LOOKS like a _Selenocosmia crassipes_ to me... Sounds a little like one too.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=11995&st=0


----------



## Skullptor (Apr 15, 2008)

DrAce said:


> While no expert in Australian taxonomy, why do we think this is a new species/genus?
> 
> It LOOKS like a _Selenocosmia crassipes_ to me... Sounds a little like one too.


DrAce. This may help clear things up a bit. Seems we are talking about the same species here. Please pay close attention to the last line:

The Barking spider (Selenocosmia crassipes) is a species of tarantula native to the east coast of Queensland, Australia.

Phlogius Sp.Crassipes can attain legspans reaching lengths of up to 8"(20cm) with a few specimens reaching 22cm with body measurements from 7-9cm, and has been described as Australia's largest spider. The young spiders burrow under rocks or roots; in adults, these burrows can reach a length of up to two meters and are lined with much silk. The adult males look very different from the females. They commonly prey on insects and small vertebrates such as frogs, mice, and lizards. There are two species in Australia closely related to Phlogius Crassipes, being Phlogius Sp.'Sarina' and Phlogius Sp.'Eunice'. Both Tarantula's can attain legspans of 7 - 8 inches, with Sp.Crassipes boasting the thickest build followed by Sp. Eunice and Sp .Sarina the thinnest.

It is often confused with Phlogiellus species, and these are often sold in petshops as S. crassipes.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 15, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> These will be arriving in the US soon...


Not likely. We only have one captive specimen at the moment...



DrAce said:


> While no expert in Australian taxonomy, why do we think this is a new species/genus?
> 
> It LOOKS like a _Selenocosmia crassipes_ to me... Sounds a little like one too.


Nah mate. Not at all the same.



forensics said:


> *Swifts* has about 5 different Australian spiders that stidulate.
> I believe the genus is PHLOGIOUS. At least that is what the Aussie T's at swifts are labeled as.


Yeah, there are plenty of Aussie Ts that stridulate but this is by far the loudest. It definitely isn't the genus Phlogius.

Also, it's a fact that Australian Ts are more venomous than your commonly kept species. As with most O.W Ts they have a more potent venom and bites in people illicit nasty symptoms, and death in dogs/cats is definitely not unheard of.



sick4x4 said:


> ummm i'd be interested in the potency aspect but like many and i say this loosely, "deadly species" there are many exaggerations to the facts...i'd be more worried about the ants in Australia, then i would ever be of the T's and spiders.....yet i would like to hear what steve n. thinks


Aussie Ts aren't deadly to humans. Nobody said that. I would not be more worried about our ants than our spiders... At all. Ants are lowest on the list of bugs I don't wanna get bitten by, and I live here. Give me an ant any day; there's so much stuff here to kill me I'd happily take an ant.


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 15, 2008)

no worries i was talking about Myrmecia pilosula...i guess alot of people are allergic to it.....


----------



## Moltar (Apr 15, 2008)

PhilK said:


> I would not be more worried about our ants than our spiders... At all. Ants are lowest on the list of bugs I don't wanna get bitten by, and I live here. Give me an ant any day; there's so much stuff here to kill me I'd happily take an ant.



Even the jack-jumpers? I heard on TV that they're super aggro with a nasty sting that a LOT of people are allergic to. The same show said that (african?) bullet ants still have the most powerful sting tho'.


----------



## josh_r (Apr 15, 2008)

i would be more worried about the spiders or jelly fish or snakes there than myrmecia pilosula. people recover very quickly from the ant if treated properly. it is the same allergic reaction experienced by people who are allergic to honey bees. 

speaking of myrmecia, there are some amazing species. check this site out

http://www.myrmecos.net/ants/myrmecia.html

myrmicia nigrocincta is my favorite

the bullet ant (paraponera clavata) is from latin america. it is said to have the most painful sting (being compared to being shot by a gun).


----------



## UrbanJungles (Apr 16, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Only one specimen known of at the moment but check out this video on YouTube.[/url]


Are you _positive_ there's only one known specimen?


----------



## John Apple (Apr 16, 2008)

They are here, at this moment I have , stents, eunice, sarina black and the blueleg. I have one more but at this time I can't recall it.
Crassipes is also here in the states.
These guys seem to be high strung and very cool tarantulas, The young are very leggy . They seem to burrow a lot . Cool tarantulas


----------



## seanbond (Apr 16, 2008)

John Apple said:


> They are here, at this moment I have , stents, eunice, sarina black and the blueleg. I have one more but at this time I can't recall it.
> Crassipes is also here in the states.
> These guys seem to be high strung and very cool tarantulas, The young are very leggy . They seem to burrow a lot . Cool tarantulas


i have all of these aswell, very kewl to raise....def wanna get one of those rattlers whenever they appear..


----------



## PhilK (Apr 16, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> Even the jack-jumpers? I heard on TV that they're super aggro with a nasty sting that a LOT of people are allergic to. The same show said that (african?) bullet ants still have the most powerful sting tho'.


I'm not allergic to it, so sting away Jack-jumper. Plus they live in Tasmania, I'm in Queensland hahaha. The allergic reaction is easily overcome with adrenalin. Most ants etc are dangerous if you're allergic to them.



josh_r said:


> i would be more worried about the spiders or jelly fish or snakes there than myrmecia pilosula.


yeah so would I.



UrbanJungles said:


> Are you _positive_ there's only one known specimen?


Yeah I'm almost certain. It was found and it was a big deal that it was a new genus (how often do you discover totally new genera?) so there isn't exactly one in every collection hahaha



John Apple said:


> They are here, at this moment I have , stents, eunice, sarina black and the blueleg. I have one more but at this time I can't recall it.
> Crassipes is also here in the states.


Yep those are all the 'common' pet species and they've made it overseas. These rattlers wouldn't be there for a while I'd reckon, but Steve would know the most. (And Brendan if he is a member of this site)


----------



## David Burns (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm thinking, if you only have one specimen, might it not be the only one.  You know, like a genetic freak.  If you tried to determine the vocal range of humans and the only specimen available was Mariah Carey your data would be insufficient.

If Mariah is reading this, I mean no offense.  Call me.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 18, 2008)

David Burns said:


> I'm thinking, if you only have one specimen, might it not be the only one.  You know, like a genetic freak.  If you tried to determine the vocal range of humans and the only specimen available was Mariah Carey your data would be insufficient.
> 
> If Mariah is reading this, I mean no offense.  Call me.


The stridulation isn't the only different characteristic this T posseses - hence it is a new genus.


----------



## DrAce (Apr 18, 2008)

PhilK said:


> The stridulation isn't the only different characteristic this T posseses - hence it is a new genus.


What are the others?  I'm quite interested in this...


----------



## David Burns (Apr 19, 2008)

PhilK said:


> The stridulation isn't the only different characteristic this T posseses - hence it is a new genus.


If it has 16 legs and speaks german, if you only have one specimen that is not proof of a new species. Now don't get me wrong I think there is the strong possibility that this is a new species. But one specimen is not proof of a new genus/species.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 20, 2008)

DrAce said:


> What are the others?  I'm quite interested in this...


I don't know nearly enough about the taxonomy of Aussie Ts to tell you that.. I'm just going by what I've been told by people who know what they're on about.


----------



## DrAce (Apr 23, 2008)

PhilK said:


> I don't know nearly enough about the taxonomy of Aussie Ts to tell you that.. I'm just going by what I've been told by people who know what they're on about.


Can you get them to tell you in more detail, then tell us?


----------



## opticle (Apr 23, 2008)

just browse through this website, i'm sure you'll pick up some info 
http://theata.org/home.php


thanks.


----------



## DrAce (Apr 23, 2008)

I _THINK_ that the information is here.


----------



## Nich (Apr 23, 2008)

Steve has made several posts on the aussie forum....


----------



## dragonblade71 (Apr 24, 2008)

Penny’s Mom: “I pulled this from the quote syndicate gave. I find it rather amusing that a T can be enraged by a bad regeneration, to the point of spitting venom.”

Well if oneday, I found that my knee was badly deformed, I'd be pretty angry about it too!


----------



## opticle (Apr 24, 2008)

drace.....before you start getting ignorant that is not a link to the rattle snake T, it is another species.... there isen't a book written about it yet so just be patient and info will come to you;P


----------



## DrAce (Apr 24, 2008)

opticle said:


> drace.....before you start getting ignorant that is not a link to the rattle snake T, it is another species.... there isen't a book written about it yet so just be patient and info will come to you;P


Steady on... I said I _THINK _(I even put italics on it), because I really didn't know, and spent only 5 minutes searching for it, and that was the first 'new species' thread on that site I could find.

I also realise that, being new, it won't be very well documented.  But, to be fair, if it's being labelled as 'new' then there has to be some paper, or journal article, or peer-reviewed something on it.  Otherwise, we're all talking about something which is heresay.

So.... with that in mind, do we have anything definative, apart from references to other threads?  PhilK seemed to be more connected than most, so that's why I asked about more information.

Is that unreasonable?


----------



## opticle (Apr 24, 2008)

hey Drace...
i thought you meant it in a know-it-all tone, sorry i was mistaken i don't like to argue with people so i hope you still wonna be my friend..


----------



## dragonblade71 (Apr 25, 2008)

Forensics: “Swifts has about 5 different Australian spiders that stidulate.
I believe the genus is PHLOGIOUS. At least that is what the Aussie T's at swifts are labeled as.”

Yes, Phlogius is but one theraphosid genus in Australia, but certainly not the only one. There is also Selenotypus, Selenotholous, Phlogiellus,  and Coremiocnemis. And although no official paper has been released as yet, it looks like this new ‘rattlesnake tarantula’ does indeed belong to a new genus, according to Steve Nunn. Though perhaps if other specimens from this species are collected, this would help confirm these findings. And I assume that papers would be released eventually but it is still very early days. Hmmm….I thought I recall reading on the ATA forum that Steve has come across this species at least once before. 

Opticle: “yep i'm pretty sure i read somewhere too they can kill a dog in 5minutes. i don't know if this is true that is just based on what i've read. but also, somewhere i read that someone had puppies and there was a spider in the basket the puppies were in killing them. I think out of 7 puppies only 2 suvived. oh yes and they later found out that it was and Australian tarantula.”

From what Ive read, death in dogs from an Aussie tarantula envenomation
 usually occurs in about half an hour.

Rottweil Express: “Sounds like a bag of poo.”

Not according to Brendan who is President of the Australian Tarantula Association and has also studied vetinary science. I don’t know about the dogs being in a basket though. However, Brendan has talked with the dog breeder who saw the tarantula biting her puppies. She had collected the spider and shown it to Brendan who identified it as a Selenotholous Townsville species. The two surviving dogs have renal problems.


----------



## DrAce (Apr 25, 2008)

opticle said:


> hey Drace...
> i thought you meant it in a know-it-all tone, sorry i was mistaken i don't like to argue with people so i hope you still wonna be my friend..


But of course.  Why wouldn't a Kiwi love an Aussie?  Especially on April 25th 

Seriously, though, we haven't seen any information apart from a couple of links to a couple of other threads.

I'd like to know more about if this really is a new species.  And how that conclusion is being made.


----------



## DrAce (Apr 25, 2008)

dragonblade71 said:


> ...
> From what Ive read, death in dogs from an Aussie tarantula envenomation
> usually occurs in about half an hour.
> 
> ...


There are excellent papers posted above on the subject.  They have pretty conclusive evidence that the venom of these tarantulas is particularly nasty to dogs and cats.


----------



## PhilK (May 2, 2008)

DrAce said:


> I also realise that, being new, it won't be very well documented.  But, to be fair, if it's being labelled as 'new' then there has to be some paper, or journal article, or peer-reviewed something on it.  Otherwise, we're all talking about something which is heresay.


What do you mean by "if it's new there must be some paper or peer-reviewed something?" That isn't true at all ..Just because it hasn't had a paper written on it it doesn't mean it doesn't exist mate.. It's not heresay, as you've seen the video of it being alive. You have also heard that it does not fit into any genera we have here in Australia, erego it is a new genus.



DrAce said:


> Seriously, though, we haven't seen any information apart from a couple of links to a couple of other threads.
> 
> I'd like to know more about if this really is a new species.  And how that conclusion is being made.


You've seen no info other than that because there is no info other than that.. Yes it is a new species, and probably a new genus. This conclusion is being made because people that know what they're talking about in regards to Aussie Ts have noted it fits into no existing genera or species.. Simple.

There is a LOT of work going on with Aussie Ts and when its time comes the rattlesnake will be looked at and written about too.


----------



## crpy (May 2, 2008)

I dont think they have rattle snakes in Australia, it would be cool if the "T" was using the stridulation for mimicry


----------



## DrAce (May 2, 2008)

PhilK said:


> What do you mean by "if it's new there must be some paper or peer-reviewed something?" That isn't true at all ..Just because it hasn't had a paper written on it it doesn't mean it doesn't exist mate.. It's not heresay, as you've seen the video of it being alive. You have also heard that it does not fit into any genera we have here in Australia, erego it is a new genus.
> 
> 
> You've seen no info other than that because there is no info other than that.. Yes it is a new species, and probably a new genus. This conclusion is being made because people that know what they're talking about in regards to Aussie Ts have noted it fits into no existing genera or species.. Simple.
> ...


Mate,  I'm not trying to be a jerk.

Before this becomes an 'official' new genus, it'll get submitted to some journal, or central organisation... right?  I mean, there will be somewhere where these things are centrally organised, and it will be submitted there.  That's why when we talk of species, there are often names and years listed after them... it's  a reference to the discoverer.

What I was asking, is specifically what this new genus classification is based on... other than the sound that we have at the moment.  I've seen pictures of the strudulating organ on the Australian message board, followed by a discussion of how diagnostic that was.

I appreciate that some experts have decided it falls into a new category.  I don't know them, and I would like to know if there is any additional information you can give us.

You mention above that there is not, however, so I am waiting eagerly for more.

Again, this is not an attempt at being offensive, it's an attempt to learn more.


----------



## saminthemiddle (May 3, 2008)

> The young spiders burrow under rocks or roots; in adults, these burrows can reach a length of up to two meters and are lined with much silk.


It sounds like a good pet hole to me...


----------



## dragonblade71 (May 4, 2008)

DrAce: "Before this becomes an 'official' new genus, it'll get submitted to some journal, or central organisation... right?"

And I'm sure in time, it will be. Remember, it is very early days here. Official paperwork and documentation takes time. Who knows how long it will take for new genus and species names to be created and approved.

If you want to know which physical traits were used to determine that this tarantula belongs to a new genus, here are some quotes from Steve Nunn who has had a very thorough examination of an excuvium:

"After examing the first exuvium from one of these, I have good news. When we look at the genera of the Selenocosmiinae (some 14 genera), we look to certain character states to identify them. There is no single character used to do the task, so we implimented a character set to do the job. When I look to a genus, I look at three primary character states for variation, the stridulating organ (both on the maxilla and chelicera), the mature male embolus and the mature female spermethecal recepticles. There is very little variation in the Aussie spermethecae, so I was both surprised AND relieved to see an obvious variation to the known material, all of it. This is a great case of one character supporting another for generic placement. Another point of interest, this species is the loudest and most distinct stridulator in the whole family Theraphosidae. That means out of all the worlds tarantulas, this one is the most distinct and noisiest when it comes to whistling. Pretty cool considering a stridulating structure can be found on tarantulas from all the major continents the beasties are found on (and not just a character present in Australian fauna)."

"Over the next couple weeks I'll draw the goodies up, all of them. The spermethecae are long as in Selenotypus/Selenotholus (whos spermethecae look identical FYI, long, divided and unilobular, looking just like two tombstones hanging from the epigastic furrow), however, they are NOT tombstone/box shaped, in fact they look like elongated versions of the unilobular spermethecae seen in the Philippine genus Orphnaecus, except with swollen terminal bulbs and they curve inwards more. Wait for an image or illustration to see what I mean. Definately a new genus 100%, the spermethecae support that totally."


----------



## dragonblade71 (May 4, 2008)

DrAce: “I've seen pictures of the strudulating organ on the Australian message board, followed by a discussion of how diagnostic that was.”

Hmmm…I didn’t see any pictures of the stridulating organ on the Aussie forum. However, I did see some illustrations of the spermethecae present in different genera on that forum and it seems clear at least to me, that this sexual organ in the ‘rattlesnake tarantula’ is distinctly different in shape to what is found in Selenotypus, Selenotholus, Phlogius and Coremiocnemis.

http://theata.org/forum/index.php?topic=1144.75

http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=spermethecaeaussieol5.jpg


----------



## DrAce (May 4, 2008)

dragonblade71 said:


> ...
> And I'm sure in time, it will be. Remember, it is very early days here. Official paperwork and documentation takes time. Who knows how long it will take for new genus and species names to be created and approved.
> 
> If you want to know which physical traits were used to determine that this tarantula belongs to a new genus, here are some quotes from Steve Nunn who has had a very thorough examination of an excuvium:
> ...





dragonblade71 said:


> ...
> Hmmm…I didn’t see any pictures of the stridulating organ on the Aussie forum. However, I did see some illustrations of the spermethecae present in different genera on that forum and it seems clear at least to me, that this sexual organ in the ‘rattlesnake tarantula’ is distinctly different in shape to what is found in Selenotypus, Selenotholus, Phlogius and Coremiocnemis.
> 
> http://theata.org/forum/index.php?topic=1144.75
> ...


Thank you for that additional information.

The thread you forwarded to me is different to the one that was linked earlier on in the discussion.

I am also aware that these things take time, but - as I mentioned - at the moment, all we were being shown was a couple of threads saying there was a new Genus.  Knowing what has gone into that decision is useful, and I appreciate you forwarding this info to us.

It's certainly a great find, and I hope we get to hear more about it.


----------



## MalevolentScorp (Jun 7, 2008)

It probably will be years before you see this species in the states. It probably take years for Aussie scientists or any scientists even to study it and properly put it in its own genus.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 8, 2008)

Considering it was only very recently found and there isn't any male yet, it'll probably be years until we Aussies have it!


----------



## GOMER113 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cute spider.  I like how it giggles when it gets tickled by the tongs.  

Seriously though, that is an awesome spider!


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 24, 2009)

They took it down.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 24, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> They took it down.


I noticed that when I went to show a friend recently. I was pretty dissapointed...


----------



## JDeRosa (Dec 24, 2009)

spartybassoon said:


> For sick4x4
> 
> Here is where I saw something about them being able to kill dogs.  Like I said before, though, it's not necessarily true or false.  Since I do not know for certain, I am just pointing out one such thread where that idea of dog killing T's has been discussed.


Actually the Queensland Tarantula can kill dogs but not humans. Saw that on Animal Planet.


----------



## that70sshow (Dec 24, 2009)

damn i wanted to see that vid


----------

